# Mornings.



## Emillie (Mar 13, 2012)

This shit is worse in the morning. I always wake up feeling like I'm in a different world or different body than the day before, or like, if I had amnesia, thats what it would feel like. And it scares the sHIT out of me. It kinda goes away after a few hours though.Anybody else has this?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Emily said:


> This shit is worse in the morning. I always wake up feeling like I'm in a different world or different body than the day before, or like, if I had amnesia, thats what it would feel like. And it scares the sHIT out of me. It kinda goes away after a few hours though.Anybody else has this?


Do you often feel like you don't know what day it is when you first wake up? I feel super disoriented when I wake up.


----------



## stranger in the mirror (Feb 24, 2012)

Emily said:


> This shit is worse in the morning. I always wake up feeling like I'm in a different world or different body than the day before, or like, if I had amnesia, thats what it would feel like. And it scares the sHIT out of me. It kinda goes away after a few hours though.Anybody else has this?


mornings are far out the worst for me and at midnight i feel sort of better


----------



## ihatethis (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, mornings suck. I usually wake up and can't decide if I'm dreaming or awake and it sets me into a panic attack. Takes me a while to wake up fully. Opening my eyes is hard too sometimes because it's all too much to take in.


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

For some reason, I'm the opposite. I often see people on here saying how it 'lifts' as the day goes on, but I feel like it gets worse (at least until it gets dark again). In the mornings, I don't really feel anything (so basically fairly 'normal') and then as I gradually wake up through the first hour or so of the day, I feel more and more spaced. So yeah, I rarely wake up confused like you guys.


----------



## Whitehazel (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm so glad I found this post. It is 7am here and i have huge DP and anxiety. Glad im not alone! Feels so strange.. Takes me awhile to 'remember' who I am.


----------



## Emillie (Mar 13, 2012)

insaticiable said:


> Do you often feel like you don't know what day it is when you first wake up? I feel super disoriented when I wake up.


Yeah, it takes me a bit of time to catch on -.- mornings are raelly annoying


----------



## UltraRobbie (Nov 27, 2010)

In my opinion, it's normal for anyone. You have just awoken from a deep sleep, so why wouldn't you? Your brain still needs to refocus and wake up. But I know DP makes it worse; I do wake up feeling like "Where am I?", but it goes away in a minute.


----------



## doritocakes (May 20, 2012)

SongBillong said:


> For some reason, I'm the opposite. I often see people on here saying how it 'lifts' as the day goes on, but I feel like it gets worse (at least until it gets dark again). In the mornings, I don't really feel anything (so basically fairly 'normal') and then as I gradually wake up through the first hour or so of the day, I feel more and more spaced. So yeah, I rarely wake up confused like you guys.


I'm the same way. The end of the day gets so bad, I've been going to sleep earlier every day to try to just stop everything.


----------



## Idris (May 19, 2012)

I made a post on here a few days ago and said basically the same thing. I feel like I'm half asleep, you know, that kind of panic/weirdness/disorientation you get sometimes when you're half asleep. It's scary. It's nice to know I'm not the only person who feels that. My recommendation: focus on drinking a coffee or a tea.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

SongBillong said:


> For some reason, I'm the opposite. I often see people on here saying how it 'lifts' as the day goes on, but I feel like it gets worse (at least until it gets dark again). In the mornings, I don't really feel anything (so basically fairly 'normal') and then as I gradually wake up through the first hour or so of the day, I feel more and more spaced. So yeah, I rarely wake up confused like you guys.


I wake up confused but that's still the best part of the day for me. I sit quietly for at least 2 hours to get my thoughts together. I'm like saying "What day is it?" Over and over, and looking at the calendar and thinking "Monday, what happens on Monday..." LOL!! Oh that makes me laugh right now. But I actually enjoy that time the most! lol. My nights are hard, like I just watch lots of movies basically and eat food till I am so tired I can't keep my eyes open. I start getting anxious around 5 or so. I'm very active all day. I like night time but it does affect me. I noticed that the dark winters make my character dark too. This winter I am going to try to go south somewhere for a couple of months. I feel so lucky that I can do these things. Today was a good day with dpd. I got some old music at the library, really good stuff I never had and some fairly new stuff too. Anyhow I have been doing nothing but copying cds and dancing in my cabin the woods in springtime. It's like a fairy tail man, and I feel all these presence around me! Sometimes it's not so bad floating through a day!


----------

